# Dr Norito Hasegawa Speaking



## cabnc (Nov 22, 2011)

The schedule of speakers for 2012 for the eastern North Carolina Orchid Societies has just been released.

Dr Norito Hasegawa will be speaking on Paphiopedilums on the following dates / locations:

Feb 12, 2012 -- Triad Orchid Society, Greensboro, NC

Feb 13, 2012 -- Triangle Orchid Society, Durham, NC

Feb 14, 2012 -- Sandhills Orchid Society, Fayetteville. NC

Feb 15, 2012 -- Cape Fear Orchid Society, Wilmington, NC

So if you live in the area (s), plan on attending.

Charlie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Which one is closest to Norfolk, Va. area. I might have to visit mom!


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2011)

Raleigh would be the closest.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 22, 2011)

It's amazing how much Norito travels......


----------



## aquacorps (Nov 22, 2011)

He also likes peanut brittle.


----------



## cabnc (Nov 23, 2011)

*Last stop*

All,

I am at the Cape Fear OS, so we are the last stop. Which means if we do not pre - order there are never any good plants left to buy.

Any suggestions on what to order from Norito ? The only thing I see online are flasks 

Charlie

VP Cape Fear OS


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

Ray said:


> Raleigh would be the closest.





NYEric said:


> Thanks.



Wait a minute! It doesn't say Raleigh! :fight:


----------



## cabnc (Nov 23, 2011)

*Locations*

Feb 12, 2012 -- Triad Orchid Society (encompasses Greensboro, Winston-Salem and High Point) meets in Greensboro, NC at the Greensboro Nature Science Center. Meeting begin at 12:30 and usually consists of a pot-luck lunch, a mini orchid show with judging, a speaker, raffles, door prizes, and often plant sales. If you can't make it in time for lunch, the general meeting usually starts between 1:30 and 2:00.

Feb 13, 2012 -- Triangle Orchid Society (encompasses Raleigh (NC State) - Durham (Duke) - Chapel Hill (UNC)), meetings start at 7:30 PM at the Doris Duke Center, part of the Sarah P. Duke Gardens, in Durham, NC.

Be careful what college sweatshirt / hat you wear. Basketball season will be in high gear ! 

Feb 14, 2012 -- Sandhills Orchid Society, meets in Fayetteville, NC at the MacPherson Presbyterian Church. The Church is located at 3525 Cliffdale Rd. (At the intersection with McPherson Church Rd.) Meetings start at 7 PM. 

Feb 15, 2012 -- Cape Fear Orchid Society, meets at the New Hanover County Arboretum, Wilmington, NC. Meetings start at 7 pm.

Charlie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

So, which one of these is Raleigh!?


----------



## cabnc (Nov 23, 2011)

*Raleigh*

Feb 13, 2012 -- Triangle Orchid Society (encompasses Raleigh (NC State) - Durham (Duke) - Chapel Hill (UNC)), meetings start at 7:30 PM at the Doris Duke Center, part of the Sarah P. Duke Gardens, in Durham, NC.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks I have to see how far that is from Chesapeak, Va now! :wink:


----------



## cabnc (Feb 3, 2012)

*Speaking Dates Confirmed*

All,

Dr Norito Hasegawa has confirmed the speaking locations / dates previously given for those interested.

He stated he will be bringing plants to sell. I am waiting on a reply to see if he will be accepting pre-orders. 

I am at the Cape Fear OS, so we are the last stop. Which means if we do not pre - order there are never any good plants left to buy.

Any suggestions on what to order from Norito ? The only thing I see online are flasks. Any suggestions welcome - flasks / compots / seedlings / plants 

Charlie

VP Cape Fear OS


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the DCOS show in NJ to attend and a tournment/or the Paph forum that weekend so I cant go. If I was pre-ordering I would get a charlesworthii album. The price I heard was pretty good.


----------

